# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ndarje nga vetja...

## Fiori

*E vockel si ne*

Ne qoshe katrore
hapesira pa jete?!
"Fjalet" qe iken trakt-on
pergjumur pret mallin
mbi sup te te zbrese
Cudi!
Tjeter ze nis perrallon...

Po lulet e bukura, 
pse kot shkon i ble?!
-"Ndoshta njesoj e gezojne"
Buzqeshjet e lengta
nuk shiten atje
Te vjetrat sot
strofken pastrojne.

Dhe dy hemisferat 
nje ligj i ben Glob
Kuptohet,
ne qofte se bashkohen
ndonjehere
si fryme pelivane
kur rrete mashtrojne
qe shiu mbi to 
sot te fleje. 

E vjetra, e re
"nje e re e vjeter"
tek qoshja shkon dhe e pret
te vjetrat e reja
kujtimet i treten
se udhe-rrefyes ishim ne.



p.s. Ndarje nga vetja

----------


## macia_blu

Gjeja qe me ben me pershtypje eshte "antiteza"bardhe e zi"

----------


## Fiori

Edhe te tjere ma kane permenduar ate gje "antitezen" bardhe e zi flas, ndoshta kam ndonje "problem" me keto gjera qe nuk po ja nxjerr dot vetes dhe ju vij kot rrotull e rrotull.

I vleresoj mendimet e tua maci.

Naten e mire dhe gjume te embel.

----------


## Albo

Dhe dy hemisferat 
nje ligj i ben Glob 
Kuptohet, 
ne qofte se bashkohen 
ndonjehere 
si fryme pelivane 
kur rrete mashtrojne 
qe shiu mbi to 
sot te fleje. 


Kjo me pelqeu me shume. Vazhdo keshtu dhe ngrije koken nga qielli sapo te te bieri pika e pare e shiut ne trup. Dhe mos na i merzit mackat pe Korce ne forum, se e ke punen keq. Jo per gje, por eshte edhe macke demokrate  :buzeqeshje: 

Vetem une qenkam qe nuk di te shkruaj poezi nga administratoret.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Henri

Pse po me hane gishtat per te thene ndonje gje mua ketu? Te jete....?!

----------


## Fiori

Kafshoj me dhembe gjembat e trendafilave dhe ja thurr, dhe ja ngjit, dhe ja gervisht asaj mbi duar. 
*Shpresoj tani ndihesh me mire - u degjua zeri nga dhoma tjeter.
Nuk besoj, lulet pa gjemba u zhduken me kohe. 
*Po duart?! 
Ah, duart - shkenca po krijon duar te reja, neser do jem 5se.
*Eshte ajri i ftohte, morth e quajne, ndoshta duhet te takosh nje mjek?!
Pyjet u dogjen, ndersa qyteti u mbyt nga shirat.Ne vazhdojme te jetojme. 
*Nuk jetoj per inat...

----------


## nitROSHI

E di qe tirrke mire ti???
Me bej nje kelluf hunde per ate mikun qe ia kafshoi ajo e marra, se me ngeli pa varrosur ai mua. He se ben sevap.

Graviteti, graviteti u degjua te vinte nje ze nga dhoma tjeter. 
Eh ky djale eshte i zgjuar, i gjyshi ne byth eshte mendoi ajo dhe vazhdoi tjerrjen.

----------


## Estella

Fiori te ardhka ndorjesh moj, Nejse bashkohem me macen "bardhe e zi" megjithate me pelqen.
Ndonjehere fjalet e tua duken te athta.

----------


## Fiori

Kerkon nje jete tjeter 
per te fshehur ate qe ke...
Kush tha se ajo qe kam 
nuk me pelqen...

Te dyja kraharisin 
kush e merriton te digjet, sot 
nen rrotat e makines. 
Ndersa para dy ditesh 
ideja me guduliste e me shkrinte 
ne qeshje te stergjatura 
te lyera me gezim nga siper, sot 
edhe frymemarjet me plasarisin 
drejt thyerjes. 

Te gjithe ikin...
sa here duhet ta kisha mesuar kete.

Ngre kordat e zerit 
ne nje nivel 
dhe flas akoma ne vale te panjohura 
me nje ritem te cilin 
nuk pata ndonjehere fatin 
ta provoja ne do - re - mi*të 
para pasqyres nen fustanin blu. 

Mos fli sot.

Flas vazhdimist 
pa arritur tek mendimet, 
i pickoj nga pak kur rrjedhin 
kalbesiren gri te veres. 

Dhe siluetat e vjetra 
kur kujtohen perseri 
te me presin rrugen, 
bej kryqin nga frika 
e maceve te zeza. 

Me njerez te panjohur 
kam filluar te flas 
eci brenda bulzave te djerses
me më shume prej tyre
mu ngjiten a i ngjita rruges. 

Mos i mbyll syte sot.

----------


## macia_blu

nuk po flas, me ler te them se e lexova.
ose ndryshe e percolla.
shijet nuk  kam pse ti them, aq me teper kur thua "mos fol Sot"
"mos fli sot"
megjitheate..as nuk po fle as nuk po flas...por po te uroj.

----------


## Fiori

Gervishtjet e fytyres 
jane pasqyra e 
zakonit te ri, ne
tejzgjatjen e muskujve
te barkut nga e pangopura 
qe fle atje
kur thith ajrin, ne
gojen shterpe, pas fjaleve 
qe presin rradhen.

Nuk i nxjerr djallushkat
qe frymen e marrin hua
dhe kacafyten ne terrenet 
gjakesore te endrres
as rete nuk jane me
bardhesia e paqes
po frika e mbytjes nga boshlleqet.

Ne ecim mbi qelqe
me shume se vetem
me barren, 
e rrobave te reja, te Mbretit
mbuluar. 

Dhe lulet...
shijojne me shume 
te keputura.

----------


## edspace

Fiori.

I lexova poezite dhe nuk kuptova gje fare perse jane. O jam une i lodhur nga puna ose keto poezite e tua jane shume shume abstrakte. 

Poezia vertet duhet te fshihet pas fjaleve te lidhura por keto fjalet e tua me duken pa lidhje. Per ty mbase kane nje kuptim se ne fund te fundit ti i ke shkruar por mua si lexues me le duke kruajtur koken. 

Me duken si poezi qe ti do shkruaje ne ditarin tend sekret dhe jo poezi qe ti do shkruaje per ti lexuar dikush tjeter. 

Edhe pse nuk kuptova temen e poezive me pelqyen shume fjalet qe ke zgjedhur. Ose ke imagjinate te tmershme ose je me te meta mendore. Nje nga te dyja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Pergjigjet jane te veshtira kur ka vetem nje zgjedhje, jo me kur fillon me dy e me shume mundesira qe pergjigja nuk eshte asnjehere e vertete. (kjo per ato ose keshtu ose ashtu)

p.s. macja nuk te kam inat.

----------


## Danger_Girl

Bukur ke shkruajtur 
Por beso se i kam lexuar 10 here deri sa e mora vesh kuptimin e ndoshta edhe nuk eshte ashtu si mendoj une se kush e di se cka ke menduar ti dhe e ke shkruajtur, por anyway ishin te mira.

----------


## Fiori

Enderrat i hodha ne xhepa,
monedhat e vogla.
Ndoshta me duhen ndonjehere
kur nuk dua te marr kusur
dhe i perdor ashtu rrjedhshem
pa stafeta.

Sot po çirreshin po qanin
fobiket e ralitetit 
- "Vetem mos u grindni"


Mallit ja preva krahet
kur terhiqte me eren
ne fluturime notonte
me zune rrymat
pa arritur te vesh kostumin,
c'ta dua me....

U perplas tek dritarja 
- "Po zgjon te fjeturit"


Syte i morra ne goje
hodha uje, dhe nuk fola
i futa dhe ne "centrifuge" 
qe mos pickonin
stergjatjen e imazheve
periodike.

Rreshqiten ne digital
- "Nuk pengohen kalimtaret".

----------


## macia_blu

hallall ta bafte zoti.............
e madhe je!
a je???

----------


## Fiori

keshilltare?? - terrrthorazi 

Toraksi i mallit sa vjen 
e fryhet
ma merr frymen
tek ngaterrohet 
me te panjohurat e reja
ditet e plazhit 
poetikisht
ne largesite "rimote" (remote)
kuptime te reja
si cifla qelqi pas gjakut lidhur
levizi toka 
a leviza vete?!

----------


## Brari

Fiori paske dhe thesare te fshehura ti me cupe?
  Piktore po ..Guzhinjiere po ..po dhe Poete qenke me?

  Shume te bukura kto poezi..Suksese!!

----------


## elda

te lumte poezia eshte vertet e bukur  urimet e mia te perzemerta.

----------


## Fiori

Digje heshtjen me 
letrat e dashurise
thatesira djeg shpejt
ato qe dhe hi-jesisht
kredhen nen rere.

Varros plehun
e pranveres se shkuar
thurur me rrenjet e dites se re
per stinen e ardhshme

Lengezo akujt
nen fustanet e shkurtra
ngrohur nga midisjet
e dy rrugeve paralele

Ngrohur e nxehur
djegur i akullt
ne qoshet qe i njihje 
dite me pare
ku sot takohen 
vetem kalimtare

Merr fryme nen
buzeqeshjen
e shtypur nga nje engime
teknologjike

Krruaj barkun 
nen veshtrimet e formave
hajrore
friksuar nga frymet rringjallese

Nese qesh a qan
gjithmone nen rritmin monoton
meso te çirresh
zgerrdhitshem
per ti pare te tjeret nga afer

Lakuriqe gjithmone
pa fjale e mendime
sikur te dija ndryshe...

----------

